# Best Nikon for begining photographer?



## lepierce3 (Feb 18, 2013)

So my sister is getting married and I told her that I would pitch in half for a dslr for her. She's saving for her wedding and cant afford to spend a ton, and I think the max I can get her up to is $300, which means $600 total. She wants to go with Nikon and she likes to shoot mostly macro, food, and portraits. 

I've done some research and I was thinking the D5100 because its compatable with older lenses, and it still seems like a good body. Then, due to costs, we'd prolly just go for the kitvlens for now. She's not a pro but she thinks she might want to start working in that direction. She really just enjoys photography for fun and is just learning the basics with my camera. 

So, based on all that, does this sound like a good choice for her or should I be looking at something else? (Although we really do want to stick with Nikon cus thats what I shoot and that way we can use each others stuff from time to time)
Thanks!


----------



## Usul (Feb 19, 2013)

D5100 doesn't have internal autofocus motor so you couldn't use old AF lenses with it. For your budget you can afford Nikon D90 wich i guess will be a better choice.
It have internal autofocus motor, two control dials and some features that take it close to pro cameras so if she wants to grow as a photographer will be better to collect a bit more money for better body.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 19, 2013)

Nikon F100, a few Pro Packs of Portra 400, and a Gift Certificate to Richard Photo Lab.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2013)

If you can squeeze out more then I would go with a used D7000 with a used lens(maybe). There are plenty of older Nikkor lens just to get started with. The more controls on the D7000 will help her learn faster if she upgrades later. The D7000 might seem complicated at first but she will learn it really fast. It also saves money in the long run, I got a D3100 at first and then I got a D7K after three months. 

-Hunt


----------



## TonysTouch (Feb 19, 2013)

I would go for the D90. It's capabilities and controls will help her grow a lot longer than the D5100. I have a D5100 it is a great little camera. Unfortunately, I outgrew it quickly needing more controls and a better build/bigger body. Now I use it as a backup and to keep the wifey happy.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2013)

Isn't the D90 a little dated? I'm sure it still takes great pictures but the D7000 has much more over it.


----------



## TonysTouch (Feb 19, 2013)

I wouldn't call it dated until it is discontinued. The D90 better fits the OP's budget and allows them to get a lens as well. I personally believe that a less capable camera is better to learn on than the newest and greatest. A D90's sensor may not be as good, but that will really teach you the importance of cropping in-camera and the effects of higher noise.


----------



## Tete (Feb 19, 2013)

D90 is a fine choice but a d5100 is great as well. I would consider the 3200 as that sensor resolves great and gives plenty of room for cropping which she will need with all that micro. The d3200 sensor is very highly rated.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 19, 2013)

If wants to use older lens then she will need something with a built in focusing motor.


----------



## TonysTouch (Feb 19, 2013)

If she is considering going pro one day, the D3200 will not last very long before she will feel she needs an upgrade. Plus for a macro shot, you shouldn't have to rely on cropping to get down to 1:1 or less. There are better ways to do that. Also, the OP stated an interest in being able to use older lenses. Considering that there is a wedding on the way, a D90 or other camera body with a focusing motor will help save money down the road when she adds more lenses to the mix.

Adorama currently has a D90 for $394 in condition E+ ("May have slight wear but only visible under close inspection."). Add a 18-55mm in the same condition for 104, and she can start saving up for a macro lens.


----------



## goodguy (Feb 19, 2013)

From what I read it looks to me like the camera you need is the D7000, it is higher then the maximum amount you are willing to spend but this really is the camera you are looking for.
It will take old Nikon AF lenses and is the camera you can grow into and use commercially if needed.


----------



## Solarflare (Feb 19, 2013)

With that budget, Nikon D5100 and AF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 VR.

That kit zoom offers 1:3.2 macro. Nothing too exciting, but okay for a start.

Getting a used D7000 thats still inside the budget, with the kit lens, would be ideal, of course.

There is a chance that Nikon will announce this week the successor of the D7000, so prices on the used camera market could be falling even more in the coming months. There are alternative rumors that Nikon will announce something very different, though.


----------



## CandySvoboda (Feb 19, 2013)

I shoot with the D5100 and I love it.  I have had this camera for about a year and I'm still learning new things with it.  I've gotten some fantastic shots.  Yes the draw back is that you have to be careful which lenses you purchase because some don't have a built in focus motor, but I think it is a small price to pay for a great camera that will last quite a while before your sister grows out of it.

You can shop around for Nikon refurbished D5100s, save some money and maybe get an extra (used or refurb) lens.  Adorama has a refurb deal going on right now that includes the 18-55mm lens (which is great to learn with), which leaves a little wiggle room for maybe a used telephoto or prime lens.


----------



## shadowlands (Feb 19, 2013)

D7000 doesn't fit the budget... D90 would be my vote as well.


----------



## Mully (Feb 19, 2013)

D90 would be a good camera to learn from..... Even a D70 would be good to learn with and be cheap, less that $150 then you could buy better glass which would be useful when she upgrades later on.  If it were me I would look for a D70.... I have one that I use to lend out to the youth at church.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Feb 19, 2013)

I am happy with my d5100 so I'd recommend it for sure.


----------



## TonysTouch (Feb 19, 2013)

If you did get her a D70 you could also get a micro 60mm f2.8D which would be wonderful for macro and product photography and decent with portraiture work. This would put you right around you budget of $600.


----------



## manicmike (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't get all this focus on needing a new camera. A camera that is a few years old will still take great photos. Go with a D90.


----------



## yioties (Feb 19, 2013)

I love my my D5100 and in my opinion new is always better than used or refurbished!


----------



## lepierce3 (Feb 19, 2013)

I see a lot of people suggesting the D7000 and D90. I ended up buying myself the D7000 after much debate between the two a couple months ago and I am very happy with it, so I'm sure it would be a great camera for her. The only way she could get either one would be used though. What is the life usually like on a camera body? Would I have to worry about it dieing on her soon after we get it?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 20, 2013)

I would add a 50mm f/1.8 (of either flavor) to that F100 as well.


----------



## tevo (Feb 20, 2013)

Sw1tchFX said:
			
		

> Nikon F100, a few Pro Packs of Portra 400, and a Gift Certificate to Richard Photo Lab.



You and your new technology, she doesn't need the _latest and greatest bells and whistles_.

I'd suggest a Nikon FM with a 50 1.8, some Kodak Tmax 400 and the aforementioned gift certificate.


----------



## CA_ (Feb 20, 2013)

D7000 FTW. I have a D5100, GREAT image quality, but I outgrew the UI/controls very quickly. D7000 uses the same chip but with more controls, and other goodies.


----------



## SwampDude (Feb 20, 2013)

No one suggested the D80, and I'm wondering why. Mine has features beyond my current skill level, so the 80 should provide a new photographer lots of room for growth. Is there a particular shortcoming that other recommended models don't have?

(This is also a subtle probe for opinions about the D80 for my benefit. I'm just coming back to photography because of the image-rich location I'm living in now...SW Florida. I've dusted off the D80 and registered here to get started.)

Maybe the following answers my question and will help the OP:

Advantages of the Nikon D90 vs. D80

Much larger screen    3.0"    vs  2.5"

More than 4x higher resolution screen
        Has live view    Yes    vs    No    

 Preview your photos on the camera's screen 

 Around 20% better image quality

Shoots HD (720p) video as well as still pictures

 CMOS-family sensors often produce better quality images
        Shoots faster    4.5 fps    vs    3 fps    

 50% faster continuous shooting
        Higher true resolution    12.2 MP    vs    10 MP    

 Capture more than 20% more detail in your photos
        Better maximum light sensitivity    3,200 ISO    vs    1,600 ISO    

 The D90's maximum light sensitivity is 1 f-stop better
        Better viewfinder coverage    96%    vs    95%    

Better boost ISO    6,400 ISO    vs    3,200 ISO    
The D90's boost ISO is 1 f-stop better


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Feb 24, 2013)

nobody mentioned the d80 because its kind of a junker nowadays


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 24, 2013)

SwampDude said:


> Mine has features beyond my current skill level



If you mean ISO, Shutter Speed, and Aperture, then all cameras have features above your skill level.


----------



## Helitech (Feb 24, 2013)

For the prices that they're going for and should drop more since the 7100 is here, the D7000 definitely gets my vote also


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2013)

Congrats on your new best camera!!!


----------



## greybeard (Feb 24, 2013)

With your budget your best options is a d5100 w/18-55 kit lens.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Feb 28, 2013)

I would not recommend a 4 (or even 5) year old D90 over a D5100 IF the buyer doesn't have old lenses. I would go with the D5100, sensor beats the D90 any day of the week, i estimate that you can get a D5100 with kit 18-55 or with 35 1.8G for 600$
Amazon.com: Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 1, 2013)

StandingBear1983 said:


> I would not recommend a 4 (or even 5) year old D90 over a D5100 IF the buyer doesn't have old lenses. I would go with the D5100, sensor beats the D90 any day of the week, i estimate that you can get a D5100 with kit 18-55 or with 35 1.8G for 600$
> Amazon.com: Nikon D5100 16.2MP CMOS Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo



It depends on what u value a minor sensor upgrade or a minor body/control/compatibility upgrade.  I'd take the later, which is the d90.


----------



## apvm (Mar 1, 2013)

Speaking as a newbie so please bear with me.  $600 is not a lot of budget, I have $500 and wants to learn photography after spending time with my Fujifilm S2950 which I sold and add that money to my budget to become $500.  I bought an used D3100 with kit lens for $280 and is very happy with it and is still learning.  I have $220 left for better lens and is still saving up.  Someone here recommend that I should get the Nikon 35mm F1.8 since I do a lot of indoors photos.  I borrowed this lens from a friend and it was a much better indoor lens than the kit lens and that is what I am going to get next.

My worthless two cents is I have no idea when I am going to outgrown my D3100 or if when I'll outgrown it, maybe by the time I have, the D7200 is dirt cheap.  But spending coins on better lens can take you further than a better body, at least for me, since I have just found out what a D3100 can do with a better lens.  By the way, I am a slow learner so it may not apply to OP's sister.


----------



## ryanparker (Mar 2, 2013)

Before you make the plunge, read some reviews and take suggestions from the forum. Don't aim too low when choosing a camera. I've never heard anyone complaining that the camera they bought is too good.


Don't rule out used and refurbished cameras from dealers and manufacturers.


Camera Reviews


Digital Photography Review


Nikon DSLR Camera Buying Guide


KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures


Compare digital cameras - Snapsort


Equipment & Reviews | What Digital Camera


----------



## PropilotBW (Mar 2, 2013)

I love my d5100.  I'd get the updated d5200.


----------



## StandingBear1983 (Mar 3, 2013)

djacobox372 said:


> StandingBear1983 said:
> 
> 
> > I would not recommend a 4 (or even 5) year old D90 over a D5100 IF the buyer doesn't have old lenses. I would go with the D5100, sensor beats the D90 any day of the week, i estimate that you can get a D5100 with kit 18-55 or with 35 1.8G for 600$
> ...



I know where your coming from, that second wheel is really good to have...it really depends how will the individual use the camera...if a user shoots only in daytime in very good light, i would say yes your right, if he shoots events indoors, you would want the best sensor you can afford for low light performance. - so it depends what your using your camera for mainly, like in any budget buys, one can't have it all...


----------



## apvm (Mar 3, 2013)

how about Thom Hogan's review, is he any good?  Thom Hogan's Nikon Camera, DSLR, Lens, Flash, and Book site


----------



## AndyC362 (Mar 17, 2013)

I recently went with the D5100 and love it so far. Of course as I'm sure was mentioned but with a limited budget I would look at some factory refurbed equipment especially for your lenses while you get a feel for what works or you. I prefer refurb over used as they have come from Nikon and carry a decent warranty. Depending on the shop you buy from some may even carry a 30 day return policy. This also applies to cameras, the local shop near me has a refurb D5100 from $479 including the 18-55mm lens. Had a 1 year warranty trough the shop and looked brand new.


----------



## manaheim (Mar 17, 2013)

Just some for the archives. I imagine you may find a few useful thoughts in here...

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/digital-discussion-q/248983-okay-camera-digital-beginner.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...110053-help-beginner-needs-camera-advice.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/221030-recommend-camera-beginner.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/132963-im-beginner.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/167079-camera-beginner.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/134113-i-need-help.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...how-much-should-beginner-spend-equipment.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/152282-starter-camera-help.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-equipment-products/294112-system-camera-beginner.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...44239-yes-another-what-camera-buy-thread.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/122538-good-beginner-camera.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...roducts/308898-beginner-friendly-cameras.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/280678-camera-first-one.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/82399-advice-camera.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/33236-what-type-camera.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...r-photography-could-i-have-some-opinions.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/photography-beginners-forum/153528-recommendation-camera.html
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...orum/231105-camera-recommendation-newbie.html


----------



## sandollars (Mar 17, 2013)

The D90 is a great choice for your price range.  Bodies come and go.  If you get hooked and end up buying additional lenses, don't skimp on your glass because you will take them with you from body to body. JMHO


----------



## DarrylJ (Mar 18, 2013)

I plan on getting the D600 with Nikon 85mm f1.8 and Sigma 35mm 1.4 primes as my first DSLR.  The only thing holding me back is the dust issues with the D600s.


----------

